# Solved: Can't move file as I "don't have permission"



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

Fed up with this error. 
I'm trying to copy some files from one external backup drive to another, both connected to the laptop via USB, and Windows won't let me.
Sometimes it's Windows access code 5, but if I use a different explorer it simply tells me I don't have the necessary permissions to copy the file.
It' numerous files that are affected, but a fraction of the total amount.
I've tried to zip the files up, no joy. I've tried to copy them elsewhere then to the drive, no joy. I've tried to reset the permissions on the file, no joy. I've changed my permissons so that I have full administrator rights, no joy.
There is no admin account on this machine, only mine which has admin rights.
I'm actually fed up now of wasting so much time on stupid Windows yet again, so I'd really appreciate it if someone could suggest what I might be able o do to back my files up on my machine.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

When copying a file, there are 2 permissions that needs checking. 1) you have read access to the file you want to copy. 2) you have read + write access to the folder you want to copy to.


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

The target folder isn't an issue. I have newly formatted the drive, and checked the permissions on it.
I do have read permissions set on the other file.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Also have you taken ownership of the files? Being that you have so many files this can be a hassle. There is a method to *Add Take Ownership Option in Right Click Context Menu* This will save so much time and aggravation. I put it on my system and it works like a snap.


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I downloaded that little utility and tested it and it seemed to work fine. However, the files I am having problems with, when I right click, the take ownership option is not there.
So I went through changing owner process, using the properties sheets. 
However, on many files it is telling me it cannot change ownership as I don't have permission!
Current owner is s-1-5-21-1390067357-823518204-725345543-1003


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

boristhemoggy said:


> Current owner is s-1-5-21-1390067357-823518204-725345543-1003


That is a registry folder. It will hold a number of entries. Where did the files come from?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try *Unlocker*.


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

boristhemoggy, do you have UAC active? If "Yes", then suspend it then take ownership of the folder that contains the files you want to move. Doing this will also take ownership of all files inside said folder. Try to move or copy the files. If successful then re-activate UAC.

Jim


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry Phantom010. Hope I don't get another infraction for interferring. I'm a really slow typer. LOL

Jim


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hermitt43 said:


> Sorry Phantom010. Hope I don't get another infraction for interferring. I'm a really slow typer. LOL
> 
> Jim


It's quite alright. You're not interfering at all.


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Phantom010 said:


> It's quite alright. You're not interfering at all.


 Thanks Phantom. Whew!


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

The files are ones I have created over the years. 
I have no idea what UAC is, I'll find out and get back to you.


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

UAC is turned off.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you successfully copy the files to your hard drive? Then from the hard drive to the other drive so that only one external is connected at a time?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Lance1 said:


> That is a registry folder. It will hold a number of entries. Where did the files come from?


There is no such thing as a "registry folder" unless you are referring to the folder that the registry hives are contained in.

He has no "files" with that name - the owner of the folders is specified by its ID rather than its account name.


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

No elvan, it won;'t let me do anything with them. 
I'm currently scanning the entire folder of about 65 gig with a couple of anti virus programs, although I suspect the problem is as usual, Windows.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I doubt viruses are involved. But I would see what happens when only one external is connected at a time, both for power issues (if they are USB-powered) and due to flukes that many boards have that prevent good access to be maintained when 2 external hard drives are used at the same time.


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

I got it.
I had to purge Comodo internet suite of trusted and untrusted files, then scan the drive, then add as a trusted file every one that CIS flagged up.
Even when CIS is turned off, it must leave a flag on the file that Windows can even override!
All sorted now, thanks for your time.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

So, you were just over-protected? 

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## boristhemoggy (Mar 24, 2011)

Elvandil said:


> So, you were just over-protected?
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

As well as I think Comodo products protect machines, I often find them too aggressive. But is is normal for anti-virus apps to be able to prevent access to files when they are not running. In a sense, they are always "running" because they load drivers at boot time.

And being an administrator gives additional privileges, but certainly not all rights, and there are still a huge number of actions that are restricted.


----------

